# Wilb Boar Ribs



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

I purchased a rack of wild boar spare ribs , and wild boar St. Louis style ribs to smoke on Saturday, and am looking or any tips anyone may have regarding these cuts of meat.

My plan was to  marinate the ribs overnight in pineapple juice, and then the next morning apply yellow mustard, and a traditional dry rub I use on regular pork ribs.  I plan on smoking the ribs like I do pork ribs using lump, and mesquite, and spraying the ribs with a mixture of apple juice, & olive oil every hour or so until done.


----------



## big game cook (Apr 16, 2009)

sounds like a good start. ive never had experience with boar. look forward to results. get some pics.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

Ill be snappin pics for sure. I am also smoking some alligator boudin.  Those and either some  ABT's or armadillo eggs


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 19, 2009)

posted these elesewher, but I should have some closure, and an easy link for future boar experiments.  4 hours @ 235

marinated boar ribs







finished rack of spares:







decent smoke ring for a lean cut.







I liked the taste, and probably would do the boar again.  The spares were preferred over the St. Louis style,  to lean.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 19, 2009)

Them some nice lookin ribs!  Sounds like a tastey way a fixin em to!  Them critters makin there way up here, in the southern part a the state now I hear, get a little closer be some a them in the freezer fer sure!

Nice job!


----------

